# Scott Skiles interview - he disses Eddy Curry!



## onetwo88 (Jul 16, 2002)

http://www.insidehoops.com/skiles-interview-030306.shtml


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

This thread might belong in the Eddy update thread...



> Question: How much do you miss the size and strength that Eddy Curry had, and did you expect to be struggling this much without him?
> 
> Scott Skiles: Well, the team he went to is struggling mightily, I would say. What we miss most from Eddy is just his ability to catch the ball by the basket and dunk it. We don't have any other big men on our team that, when our guards penetrate, catch the drop-off passes and finish them strong. We've got some clever guys that can go up and shoot reverse layups or whatever and still get the ball up and in, but Eddy can just overpower people by the basket like that, so that's what we miss the most.
> 
> ...


Maybe it's Skiles doing the talent evals, and not Paxson...


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

This is good too:



> es: That's one of the things that's happened to us, is our focus has wained in a lot of key moments. We had two really veteran leadership guys that really held us together last year in AD [Antonio Davis] and Griff [Adrian Griffin]. And their absence is, I don't know if dramatic is the right word, but the difference in the dynamic in our team has been palpable. Those are two guys that just sort of quietly, for whatever reason, even if they weren't in the game at those moments, somehow those things we didn't do. But it's our guys, they need the opportunity to make those kinds of mistakes, because that's how you learn. We all learn from our mistakes. We may not be learning at a pace that I would like, or whatever, but a lot of times you can't control that pace. It unfolds how it unfolds, and I would still go to battle with these guys any night. I like this team.


----------



## Aesop (Jun 1, 2003)

Too bad Tyson can't catch the ball by the basket and dunk it.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

Doesn't sound like a diss to me. Sounds like he gave Eddy a couple compliments and then gave his honest opinion..


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

He ragged on our big mens' softness more than anything.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

GB said:


> This thread might belong in the Eddy update thread...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's Skiles doing the talent evals, and not Paxson...


There was always a huge disconnect between Skiles's actions and his words with respect to Eddy Curry.

Words: "What does Eddy need to do to rebound?" "Jump." Eddy this, Eddy that.

Actions: despite all of his so-called shortcomings, Skiles found about a half hour a game for Eddy.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> Actions: despite all of his so-called shortcomings, Skiles found about a half hour a game for Eddy.


Good target for the slashers.

We'll get another one...and one that can defend at that. Doesn't look like he's demanding much from the center position...


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

Just not. LOL. I think I have a new catch phrase. I wonder if www.justnot.com is taken.

That's a dis, and it's not a dis of the Knicks.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

I don't see how saying that there are areas that a player needs to improve in and yet playing that player because he does some things well is a disconnect.

In that interview Skiles said how Eddy was valuable last season and why he played a lot despite his short-comings.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

Boy, we must have a terrible GM if losing Adrian Griffin was such a loss. Talk about a self-inflicted wound.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

johnston797 said:


> Boy, we must have a terrible GM if losing Adrian Griffin was such a loss.



I'd agree...if he was talking about basketball talent.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

BTW, I think Skiles needs to become more diplomatic. There's really no reason to tell the reporter the truth in that situation and take the risk - however small - of Curry getting fired up.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

TripleDouble said:


> Curry getting fired up.


More likely to happen in a Mexican restaurant than on the court...


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

Does this mean that they'll be throwing down after school in the parking lot lol? Anyone ever seen "3 O'Clock High"? Anyone, Jerrrrry?


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Pippenatorade said:


> Does this mean that they'll be throwing down after school in the parking lot lol? Anyone ever seen "3 O'Clock High"? Anyone, Jerrrrry?


Serious question:

Who would win if Skiles and Eddy Curry went at it?


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Skiles is a legit PG, Eddy Curry's a Dalembert with a heart disease. I'll take scott.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Pippenatorade said:


> Does this mean that they'll be throwing down after school in the parking lot lol? Anyone ever seen "3 O'Clock High"? Anyone, Jerrrrry?



Craig: I heard you're giving Jerry Mitchell a hard time, man. 
Buddy Revell: Yeah. And it's gonna get even harder. 

I love that movie. Everytime I see Richard Tyson in any other role, I just say to myself, "That's Buddy Revell."


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

TripleDouble said:


> I don't see how saying that there are areas that a player needs to improve in and yet playing that player because he does some things well is a disconnect.
> 
> In that interview Skiles said how Eddy was valuable last season and why he played a lot despite his short-comings.


ditto.


----------

